# painted interior trim pieces



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Has anyone attempted to paint the silver interior trim pieces to match the outside of the car? If so did you have any trouble with the parts being armoralled? thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I've seen it done with a PBM. It looked sharp. The guy used actually PBM paint for the front bumper so it had all the additives for plastic. Then it was cleared. It was amazing. Would really spice up a GTO with blank leather interior.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Saw this thread and thought one of guys might know what kind of paint to use on my 66 console..........color is black and I think a regular enamel paint isn't the way to go.........


----------

